# afraid to start tapes



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone felt really anxious when they got Mike's tapes. I have them by my bed in my cd player for about a month now. I can't seem to start to listen to them. Is this normal?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Elise, Ya think ya might be putting a wee bit a pressure on yourself????? Now, you ask, how would I know that????







Been there.....wearing the shirt...... lol What we don't say enough here is how wonderful that first listen is. Mike's voice is so soothing..... Hey you are doing this FOR you. Time for you and you alone. I know sometimes that may feel uncomfortable, especially when we are so used to putting others and other things ahead of ourselves. Think of this as a gift to you from you.No worries kiddo. Just plunk them earphones on and enjoy. Think of it as just "you" time and a real treat, cause that is what they are. Positive breeds positive







You won't regret it and you will probably wonder what made you wait so long. If nothing else, you will feel so relaxed and pleasant. I used to think of it as a vitamin or a med I needed just for me everyday. And I so looked forward to it almost immediately.So try to just relax and think of it as a present to enjoy.







BQ


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Yes, I did feel anxious when I first got them...part anticipation, part not knowing what they would be like.They are really so soothing and relaxing. Mike's voice, as others have said, is wonderfully gentle and reassuring. Dive in; they really are a special experience that you will look forward to once you get started.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Anything new, even a good new thing, can have an element of unexpected anticipation.... like wonder if I don't get better, or will I be different, or out of control, or something. But remember, you are in control at all times, if you get interrupted, you just pop right up and you are awake as always. Anything unknown can be scary in a way, but the first step is the hardest, and once you are on your way, after the 100 days, you will be better than you are right this minute!!! Really!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi elise:I wasn't nervous, but some people are. The tapes are very calming and soothing. And, since you are the one in control at all times, there is nothing to fear.







JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Start right away!!!It can only help you!!!!!! More you delay, more--- bye







More you delay listening, more you delay your healing.Listen to that story:My mother has feet trouble.I said to her 10 years ago: Go to see a specialist, if an operation is needed for sure it will take months you will not able to walk, but after that it will be over and since you are retired you have plenty of timeNow 10 years after, she still having troubles, suffering, because she didn't went to see a specialist. She went last time but now she LOST 10 years suffering and since she is now 75 years old it's a bit late ....Sooner you start to listen to the tapes, you gain a lot of time.---- bye


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK-I was a bit anxious about listening for the first time but it was really nice. I just kind of drfited off. I am on day 98 now! WOw. Almost finished! You will like it. You just have to take the first step. You'll be great!(((Elsie)))


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I of course was one of the first, if not the first perhaps. I dove in.







They are just soothing and relaxing. You'll have no problem you'll see. Its the unknown and you just have to know them. Get comfortable take some time for yourself and enjoy them as they help you.


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for all the wonderful words of encouragement. I will go for it.







A special thanks to Bernard for the story about his mother. That really made me think.


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Well I finally started a few days ago. I do the CD's when I go to bed and enjoy how sleepy the CD's make me feel. Is this okay?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yay! Elise!!! Nope, not a problem about the sleeping. Just relax and.............. enjoy............







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ElisehasIBS, no problem and just relax and enjoy. I am glad you started your and on the way.







Sleep is good and can also help IBS.







let us know how you progress.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Let us know if you have any questions - we're all here for each other.JeanG


----------

